# Linux does not run on my computer.



## Polaris573 (Mar 15, 2007)

I cannot seem to get linux to install onto my computer no matter how hard I try.  I have tried multiple distributions, multiple disc drives, different CD/DVDs all to no avail.  Does anybody have any suggestions?  It's the system in the drop down box to the left.


----------



## zekrahminator (Mar 15, 2007)

Your ATI video card isn't helping things . 

If you're really dedicated to trying *nix, then I suggest you either replace that card with an NVIDIA card, or try booting the installation livecd in safe graphics mode. If you're using an SATA drive, then make sure that it does not need any drivers. That would also confuse *nix .


----------



## Polaris573 (Mar 15, 2007)

All of my drives use good old PATA and this video card worked fine with linux in the past.  It has something to do with my motherboard since I didn't have any trouble before I got it, I'm just not sure what exactly.


----------



## Sh00t1st (Mar 15, 2007)

oh wow polaris, just remembered had the exact same motherboard as you and it wouldnt work with any linux as well. back in the p4 days when they owned amd lol.


----------



## Sh00t1st (Mar 15, 2007)

its been like 2 years since i messed with linux, brings back memorys lol


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 15, 2007)

try suse


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Mar 15, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> Your ATI video card isn't helping things .
> 
> If you're really dedicated to trying *nix, then I suggest you either replace that card with an NVIDIA card, or try booting the installation livecd in safe graphics mode. If you're using an SATA drive, then make sure that it does not need any drivers. That would also confuse *nix .



I couldn't get my 6800GS to work with Linux.  If I recall, nobody could help me get it working either   .


----------



## Polaris573 (Mar 15, 2007)

spootity said:


> oh wow polaris, just remembered had the exact same motherboard as you and it wouldnt work with any linux as well. back in the p4 days when they owned amd lol.



It doesn't make much sense does it?  I wonder what it is about this motherboard that makes it incompatible.  Certainly not the Northbridge or Southbridge, because they're pretty common.



DaMulta said:


> try suse



Suse was one of the distributions I tried.  So no luck there.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 16, 2007)

what do you mean you cant get it to install. are you trying a live cd? does it atleast loadup the boot loader? you can check online to see supported hardware. i cant imagine it being a hardware problem...


----------



## Grings (Mar 16, 2007)

i couldnt get any to work with my ati too well, some not at all (suse done the usual loading screen (the coloured dos looking one), then when it went to go into the os proper it just went all garbled and messy)


----------



## Batou1986 (Mar 16, 2007)

make sure ur agp aperture is 128  or less and try disabling HT i had an intel board the same chipset as yours with a 2.8ghz northwood 2gb ram and 9800pro agp no problems geting it to install now hardware acceleration i could never get to work


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 16, 2007)

ati cards work fine, it is just a hassle getting hardware acceleration running. again, check the internet for a hardware listing.


----------



## Grings (Mar 16, 2007)

Easy Rhino said:


> ati cards work fine, it is just a hassle getting hardware acceleration running. again, check the internet for a hardware listing.



that was the problem yeah, none of the distro's i tried supported x1xx series radeons, they worked ok on my old 9800 rig, i should have put that in the original post, oops


----------



## Polaris573 (Mar 16, 2007)

Easy Rhino said:


> what do you mean you cant get it to install. are you trying a live cd? does it atleast loadup the boot loader? you can check online to see supported hardware. i cant imagine it being a hardware problem...



Live CDs won't load either..  Distros like Suse, Fedora, or Ubuntu hang before the installer loads.


----------



## starkruzr (Apr 5, 2007)

ATi cards work fine for the most part, but you do see the occasional screwup.  Read the Ubuntu forums at http://www.ubuntuforums.com/ for help with getting a recalcitrant card working.


----------



## Polaris573 (Apr 5, 2007)

The problem has nothing to do with my video card as it worked fine with linux in the past.  The problem is motherboard related since that's the only piece of hardware I have changed since I last installed linux.  The installer hangs without ever finishing the installation.


----------



## francis511 (Apr 5, 2007)

i have same prob recently with livecds.board is  ga965pds3. strange cos i could get it going with last 3 boards ive used.


----------

